# Moving A Sb 9a By Trailer



## Steve58 (Feb 23, 2015)

I just bought my first lathe, a 1951 South Bend 9A with a 3 1/2ft bed. It's on the original cabinet (the one without drawers), and the cabinet is bolted down to a dolly with reasonably good size locking wheels.

The lathe is currently located in a barn a couple of hours away. I'm planning to go retrieve it later this week if the weather holds.

I'm planning to rent a 5x7 Uhaul open trailer, with the tailgate ramp. The floor of the barn where the lathe is located is elevated, so with the wheels on the dolly I don't think getting it on (and hopefully off when I get it home) will be much of a problem.

My question(s) concern how to best tie down the lathe in the trailer. I was planning to put it transversely across the front of the trailer. With the exception of removing the tailstock I was planning on leaving it fully assembled. I'm planning on locking the dolly wheels, then strapping the lathe to the front of the trailer with a  couple of motorcycle tiedown straps placed around the cabinet. 

I'm concerned about all the weight up high. Should I run a tiedown strap over the bed? I thought I read somewhere doing so could damage the bed, but I don't really see how. 

Any suggestions/advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## OldMachinist (Feb 23, 2015)

After its on the trailer block it up off the casters with some wood cribbing and then strap it down. Also it would likely ride better if you put inline instead of transverse. With it sitting up in the front of the trailer you may have too much tongue weight. You need the weight over the trailer axles.


----------



## w9jbc (Feb 23, 2015)

when you move it either lock or remove the tailstock down to avoid it falling off


----------



## CluelessNewB (Feb 23, 2015)

There is no such thing as too many straps.  Yes put a strap over the bed, maybe an old towel to cushion it if it makes you feel better.  I agree with everything OldMachinist says above.  I believe Uhaul recommends 60% of the weight ahead of the axle 40% behind.


----------



## f350ca (Feb 23, 2015)

I'd haul it length wise, lathes are very top heavy, if you have to jam on the brakes it could flip. Don't strap over the bed, it will shift under the strap. Pad the ways with rags and run your straps over the ways and down through the bed then back to the side. Do this on each side with at least two but 4 straps would be better. Take some blocking to be sure the straps don't bend the lead screw and other shafts on the front. If the trailer has a wooden floor nail or screw blocking around the base so that it can't shift. As said, rise it off the castors and block it. 
Congratulations on the ne lathe, get it home safe.

Greg


----------



## compsurge (Feb 23, 2015)

I'd also put some sort of canvas or tarp over the lathe since you'll likely be at highway speed for an extended period. This could help prevent damage from road debris and water from your tow vehicle.

+1 on no such thing as too many straps. Get the lathe secured and then see if you can move it by hand. If it moves, it's not secure enough.

The ways could be damaged by abrasion from the straps trapping rocks or other particles. It would be good to cover them and tie down via the rough casting below if you are concerned. You could also take something like a 2x6 and strap it above the ways and then run a big carriage bolt through to 2x4 below and then use that to strap over.

In any case, be sure to *wrap through and around the bed casting  and/or ways so that the straps do not move (both sides are taut and cannot loosen within the bed)*. Hopefully that made sense... I don't have a  picture to show. Anyway, the logic is this will prevent the lathe from tipping while being held down by straps. If you just go over the ways  and tighten down, the lathe can still rotate and tip over.


----------



## 4GSR (Feb 23, 2015)

A lot of good advice here.  

I moved one the exact same size a few months ago.  If you have help, I suggest unbolting the lathe from the base including the countershaft assembly.  Unless it's a under the cabinet drive.  If so, just remove the lathe.  Two people can safely lift and set the lathe down in the bed of the trailer.  Provided, you take most everything off of the bed.  Doing this take the "top heaviness" out of the picture and makes your haul much safer.


----------



## Steve58 (Feb 23, 2015)

The lathe is an under cabinet drive. being a newbie at this I was hoping to keep the unit in one piece for transport, but I am concerned about the high center of gravity, and the best way to tie it down. Seems to me though that trying to tie down the basic lathe (without the cabinet) in my pickup bed would be just about as difficult.

I've also been thinking of some of the comments about whether I should load it lengthwise or crosswise. Unless I loaded it lengthwise with the headstock towards the rear I can't believe the weight distribution over the trailer axle is going to be significantly different. The depth of the cabinet is a little over 25", and the width is 49". I was thinking that having the back of the cabinet up against the front of the trailer would be the most secure position, and the easiest to strap down.


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 23, 2015)

Steve,
Gotta agree with the rest here, load it lengthwise and try to center the weight over the trailer axle. If you watch the trailer tongue when loading you can get really close to centering the weight over the axle.
Put on more straps than you would ever think you need---and then put a couple more just because. Side to side and front to back.
They need to go over the bed and thru the webbing just watch that you don't put pressure on the lead screw.

Good luck and congrats on the lathe, enjoy.


----------



## compsurge (Feb 23, 2015)

Also load lengthwise for aerodynamics. A crosswind can push the trailer one way or the other, but the force of the air acting on it during normal driving will not be insignificant if it is crosswise. The lathe will be more stable on the trailer lengthwise.


----------



## janvanruth (Feb 24, 2015)

take an old matras  or a couple of old tires, or a couple of bags of sand, etc,  and lay the lathe down on to that
tie the four ends of the lathe into four opposing directions
problem solved
be sure to check the tiedowns after a couple of miles
you will find they loosened up a bit


----------



## Warrenator (Feb 24, 2015)

I just moved my under cabinet drive 9a in a horse trailer.    Too heavy to move as a unit with the cabinet,  we did try, but couldn't get the assembled unit up the ramp.   I ended up unbolting the lathe from the cabinet, cutting the belt,and wheeling  the two pieces into the trailer separately with 2 of those 4 wheel furniture dollies.   Two fairly big guys could barely lift the lathe off the cabinet.   Good luck!


----------



## pjf134 (Feb 24, 2015)

When I got my 9A my first plan was to un-bolt the lathe from the table for hauling in my Chevy S10 pickup. I did take the tailstock and chuck off and left the countershaft on the table. When I got it home I then un-bolted the countershaft from the table to make it easier to get the table off the truck. Got the table off and placed it in my garage and then backed the truck to the table and slid the lathe onto the table once I jacked the back of the truck to be even with the table. I did it this way because I unloaded it myself. There is a few people that take the lathe apart to ship which should take about 1 hour to do and then one person can move the pieces by hand easy. The complete lathe weighs about 525# without the cabinet or table. A overhead crane from the second floor loaded it in the truck when I picked it up. The headstock is the heavy end so watch out for that tipping. Good luck.
Paul


----------



## pjf134 (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## outboardguy44 (Feb 26, 2015)

Good luck with moving your machine. I prefer to take them apart myself, but everybody has their own personal preference. Whichever method you decide on, just don't be in a hurry to get  the job overwith and you'll do fine.

When I moved my SB 9A, I took it apart and fit most of it into the cab on my '99 Ranger. I did have the extended cab version, so it wasn't like I was sitting in lathe parts up to me ears while driving. The bed fit neatly behind the front seats, and I had padding and blankets so that I could pack stuff around it. The drive unit went on the floor in front of the passenger seat. The only parts that were in the truck bed (and exposed to the snowstorm that was going on) were the chip tray and the belt guards. Was an interesting trip. Because of the weather that day, what I figured would have been a 7-8 hour trip turned into 14+ hours, but at least the lathe got home safe and sound.

Best,
Chris S


----------



## john11139 (Mar 2, 2015)

What ever you do, strap and tie that sucker down good.  I have seen more than one lathe take a tumble.  Its not a pretty sight when some jerk pulls in front of you and slams on his brakes.  Lathes are really top heavy.   You don't want a 500 lb. missile sliding up toward your cab if you have to stop.  Take all corners when turning sharp at a slower speed.  Drive like you are hauling eggs laying loose in your trailer or truck bed.  When loading, be very careful, you don't want to hurt yourself.


----------



## Steve58 (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the advice here on the forum!

Due to the weather, I didn't get the chance to move the lathe until today. I used a 5'x9' U-Haul trailer with a ramp. I removed the tailstock, but otherwise left the lathe intact, and loaded it lengthwise as recommended by most of the comments. I had bought 4 of the heavy duty ratcheting tiedown straps from Home Depot and they held it securely. I stopped after a few miles and re-tightened the straps but had no problems. 

With the trailer ramp, and the dolly that the lathe cabinet is bolted to, unloading was no problem. Now all I need is a 220 outlet in my garage!

Thanks again for all the advice!


----------



## Fitch (Mar 7, 2015)

Well done. Do we get to see a picture of it?

Fitch


----------



## Steve58 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hope to get some photos posted this week.


----------

